# Help with progesterone please!



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I am having some very uncomfortable symptoms with progesterone pessaries and wondered if this is normal and if they will wear off? Sorry if this is too much information, but I am bloated and finding it hard to go to the loo. When I do go I am passing small 'pebbles' only. My stomach feels heavy and lumpy and I keep getting really bad bouts of  stomach ache (not like the pain as a result of the EC). 
Is this normal?
Thanks if you can help! 
Lucky100


----------



## ellebelly (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah its normal so dont worry , been constipated since i started and the itch is driving me crazy. unfortunately just some of the side effects of the progesterone


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Ellie, I called the clinic today and they have advised senna for the constipation so am trying that tonight! It's all so glamorous... 

Lucky100


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lucky - peppermint tea also helped me x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope the senna works - just in case it doesn't, you can also try lactulose. My GP prescribed it for me and it did work in 2-3 days. I was also told to increase my water intake, and try fibre supplements.


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pyra and Fifi, thanks! 
The senna worked a bit so am feeling better than I did, and drinking peppermint tea too   will take another dose tonight and hope for the best!

Lucky100


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes the pessaries are disgusting and leave marks on the underwear. 
I took Magnesium Citrate (2 capsules per night) to help my constipation problem and it worked, but please ask your doctor if this is OK for you.


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi praline,
Thanks! Actually the senna has worked well, so I will keep on with that I think. Good to know there are alternatives though!
Lucky100


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lucky

I read your post and just wanted to tell you to avoid taking senna after ET. Assuming you are pregnant, senna is contraindicated as it belongs to a class of drugs called stimulant laxatives, which works by stimulating bowel movement but may also induce uterine contractions and some studies show that it could harm the foetus. A safer laxative is lactulose, which takes longer to work (may be a couple of days) so you need to be patient and drink plenty of water with it. Sorry if I misunderstood and am telling you things you already know!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

lactulose is what my clinic have advised me to take and they've said it's the only thing they'd recommend once pg and on 2ww


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my god! The clinic recomended this to me! Now I'm really panicking. I am taking senokot, is that the same thing?

Lucky100


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lucky

Yes senna and senokot are the same thing. Please don't worry, just make sure you switch to lactulose if still constipated and it should be fine! 

+ the usual advice, water, fibre...

I hope this helps!


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks, I'm just worried that I may have already done the damage as I am only 4dpt. I won't be taking any more!


Lucky100


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky, please do not worry!!!!

It's unlikely you have done any harm at all + as you said you only took it for 4 days! Doctors do sometimes prescribe it if the constipation is really bad and nothing else worked, but it would only be if the doctor decides to prescribe it, so on a case by case basis! It can still be given!! 

You should be worried if you were taking it in the 3rd trimester as it would cause uterine contractions and induce labour!

I know that some women use it through their pregnancies and are fine with it, but seeing as you are on this board, I am guessing that you worked hard to get here and you wouldn't want to take a chance, right? 

Try fresh orange juice, figs, grapes on an empty stomach, simple remedies that seem to help!


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Lonelyheart,

yes, as you say, you don't want to do anything to mess it up! I am not normally a panicked but this seems to have brought out the worst in me 

I have prunes now instead!

Lucky100


----------

